# Morton TQ



## fished (Dec 23, 2019)

Hey Bearcarver, is this still what you recommend for curing for belly bacon. 
"rubbed them good with 1/2 ounce (1 TBS) per pound of belly.
I also added between a tsp and a TBS of brown sugar with each pound of belly, after rubbing the TQ on first."

This was from you extra smoking bacon.

I have two bellies I want to get started curing tomorrow.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 23, 2019)

Bearcarver


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2019)

fished said:


> Hey Bearcarver, is this still what you recommend for curing for belly bacon.
> "rubbed them good with 1/2 ounce (1 TBS) per pound of belly.
> I also added between a tsp and a TBS of brown sugar with each pound of belly, after rubbing the TQ on first."
> 
> ...




Exactly!!
Why Switch from a Winner.    

Bear


----------



## Slow42 (Dec 23, 2019)

Fished I’m sure Bearcarver method hasn’t changed if it did he would have posted the changes.  Why do you want to use Morton TQ?  Do you have cure #1?  TQ has several unnecessary ingredients for making bacon. TQ is a favorite for some but many others use cure#1. Personal preference I guess.


----------



## fished (Dec 23, 2019)

The first time I made buckboard bacon and belly bacon was with Bear's method, because I already had everything.  I liked the results and have never seen a good reason to change.  I would try the brine method if I had the frige space, but I don't.

Thanks Bear for the response


----------



## fished (Dec 23, 2019)

Thanks also Slow42 for your response


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 23, 2019)

Slow42 said:


> Fished I’m sure Bearcarver method hasn’t changed if it did he would have posted the changes.  Why do you want to use Morton TQ?  Do you have cure #1?  TQ has several unnecessary ingredients for making bacon. TQ is a favorite for some but many others use cure#1. Personal preference I guess.


Have you tried curing bacon, ham and such with TQ?

Great stuff.


----------



## dave17a (Dec 23, 2019)

fished said:


> The first time I made buckboard bacon and belly bacon was with Bear's method, because I already had everything.  I liked the results and have never seen a good reason to change.  I would try the brine method if I had the frige space, but I don't.
> 
> Thanks Bear for the response


on dry rub.


----------



## Slow42 (Dec 23, 2019)

I’m not disputing TQ has its place. No I haven’t used it and have no plans to do so. The added nitrate and propylene glycol inTQ isn’t necessary for my needs.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 23, 2019)

Slow42 said:


> I’m not disputing TQ has its place. No I haven’t used it and have no plans to do so. The added nitrate and propylene glycol inTQ isn’t necessary for my needs.


Just curious as to why you'd question someone's use of it.

fished's question was specific to a recipe using TQ.

It was obvious the


----------



## Slow42 (Dec 23, 2019)

Really?


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 23, 2019)

fished said:


> I liked the results and have never seen a good reason to change


Yup . Sounds like you have it figured out .  Be watching for the results .


----------



## fished (Dec 23, 2019)

Than everyone, one thing I have learned fr this great site is there is more than one way to skin a cat.  I like Bear’s for bacon, there’s nothing wrong with t others, it just works well for me


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 24, 2019)

Slow42 said:


> Really?


Really.


----------



## fished (Dec 24, 2019)

I don't know what happened to my typing on that last post. seems to be missing some letter.  Sometimes my fingers just don't seem to be fast enough any more.  Myself and my wife liked Bear's bacon, this will be my third time making it.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 24, 2019)

fished said:


> I don't know what happened to my typing on that last post. seems to be missing some letter.  Sometimes my fingers just don't seem to be fast enough any more.  Myself and my wife liked Bear's bacon, this will be my third time making it.


He has some outstanding TQ recipes! I also love Pop's Brine for bacon and ham.

Personal choices.  Use what you want to use, use it according to manufacturer's specs.  if you like it, stick with it! Don't feel pressured by others. Good luck!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2019)

I'm a cure#1 guy, that is what I started with & what I continue to use. I think that is the same with the TQ guys, that is what they feel comfortable using. Either way the results are going to be very similar as long as you use the proper amounts!
Al


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 24, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I'm a cure#1 guy, that is what I started with & what I continue to use. I think that is the same with the TQ guys, that is what they feel comfortable using. Either way the results are going to be very similar as long as you use the proper amounts!
> Al


I use TQ, Cure #1 and 2.

each has its purpose. 

Started with TQ, and in many instances there is no reason to change. 

"If it ain't broke, don't fix it!"


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2019)

fished said:


> Than everyone, one thing I have learned from this great site is there is more than one way to skin a cat.  I like Bear’s for bacon, there’s nothing wrong with t others, it just works well for me




LOL---TQ Works well for me too, and Mr & Mrs Bear love it.  

Bear


----------



## fished (Dec 29, 2019)

One of my bellies didn't smell good, so we tossed it out.  I have the other one cut in half, rubbed down with cure and brown sugar.  Two weeks from now I will cold smoke it.  It should be just as good as the first time I made it.

Thanks Ed


----------



## dave17a (Jan 1, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I'm a cure#1 guy, that is what I started with & what I continue to use. I think that is the same with the TQ guys, that is what they feel comfortable using. Either way the results are going to be very similar as long as you use the proper amounts!
> Al


----------



## Electric88 (Jan 10, 2020)

Not trying to horn in on OP, but I just started curing two pork bellies from Costco using Bear's dry TQ method. Having already had it on hand, I saw no need to buy something else to achieve the same result. Can hardly wait for the 8 days to go by to pop them in the smoker and test it myself!


----------

